# Windows 8 always having a bad installation



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello folks!

I've been having some issues with my Windows 8 OS installation on a seperate partition on my HDD. When I finish the whole installation, what happens is all the GUI is severely ruined, lots of flickering, stretching of images, and also Video TDR errors, cutting off the computer, so I cannot use the OS for very long at all. 

XP on my other partition is just fine. I found out stupidly, that my video card (Palit GeForce GTX 680) doesn't support Windows 8, only XP, Vista and 7, however there are Windows 8 drivers on the manufacturers website for 8. 

I just came to ask if you think this problem might be fixed if I download the Windows 8 drivers to a Flash drive, then load them at the "load driver" option at installation? Or is something else at play here? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GTX 680 certainly does support Windows 8/8.1, where did you see it does not?
> Windows 8 Release Preview Supported Graphics Cards | NVIDIA | NVIDIA

Are you using the Nvidia drivers for the card?
> Drivers | GeForce


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you are using a win8 but not win 8 from the computer manufacturer, then yes, you will need to install the computer manufacturers win 8 drivers for that specific computer model


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

It won't hurt to try...and will likely fix your issue. I had similar problem with my AMD 4850/4770 GPU when 8 was first beta testing and then GR. No driver support at all...then AMD released a half crap driver that would get the card to work. More often then not it wouldn't with a lot of people. Then MS released there generic WMD 1.0/1.1 drivers...worked perfectly after that. 

So yes...give it a go.

Update the driver through MS updates.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> The GTX 680 certainly does support Windows 8/8.1, where did you see it does not?
> > Windows 8 Release Preview Supported Graphics Cards | NVIDIA | NVIDIA
> 
> Are you using the Nvidia drivers for the card?
> > Drivers | GeForce


 I double checked at the back of my video cards packaging, and there was no mention of Windows 8 support, so I'm presuming it's not specifically on the driver disc.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Use what Wrench has suggested


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Gah! It didn't work, my OEM Windows 8 is still acting up, and cuts out. I can't really think of much to fix this issue; I have had my bios SATA options set to IDE for Windows XP which is on another partition; and maybe there is something up with the disc itself, it's new though. 

Does anyone have any idea as to what this could be?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What does cuts out mean?
The PC shuts off, the screen goes blank but the PC keeps running or ?

What are the full specs of the PC?

Where did the OEM version of Win 8 come from?


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> What does cuts out mean?
> The PC shuts off, the screen goes blank but the PC keeps running or ?
> 
> What are the full specs of the PC?
> ...


I got the OEM version from Amazon Uk.

Basically, as soon as the PC starts booting into Windows 8 and it asks me for my email password, severe graphical problems happen with the OS, text flashes and stretches abnormally. It often loses synch with my display and and the reappears. And then finally after a short time, it comes up with a BSOD, the most common one being a video TDR failure.

With Windows XP every component works perfectly, no problems whatsoever. It's quite difficult installing anything on this Windows 8 because at any moment it can come up with a BSOD and has to restart. 

And my full specs are an Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 motherboard, AMD FX 8350 and 16 GB RAM. I think all of my specs is near my avatar in my system. I hope some of you can help with this.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Windows 8 runs DX11 XP DX9 it could very well be a failing/defective video card.

What happens if you start it in safe mode by tapping F8 while booting and selecting safe mode with networking?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried safe mode How To Boot Into Safe Mode On Windows 8 (The Easy Way)


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Windows 8 runs DX11 XP DX9 it could very well be a failing/defective video card.
> 
> What happens if you start it in safe mode by tapping F8 while booting and selecting safe mode with networking?


I hope it isn't defective, I only built my PC a month ago so the parts are pretty new. 

I will try booting in safe mode and post back.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Alright, I got into safe mode, and it runs brilliantly, none of the problems I mentioned are happening. So what should I start doing from here?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try installing the video drivers and check in device manager for either a yellow ! or red X against any devices


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

From what I can see, only the "generic-PnP Monitor" has a yellow triangle with an "i" in it, but it says that "status is not available for this device when windows is running in safe mode".

Other than that, no strange icons.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Then you could have a defective graphics card/chip


----------

